# Μας κάνουν πλάκα, σωστά;



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2013)

Αντιγράφω αυτολεξεί το επόμενο νήμα από γνωστό ειδησεογραφικό (προφανώς: οΘντκ) ιστότοπο που το δημοσίευσε χτες:

*Δημοσκόπηση δεν αφήνει τίποτα όρθιο μέσα στη Βουλή - Γκρεμίζονται Ν.Δ. και ΣΥΡΙΖΑ - Μόνο τρία κόμματα στο κοινοβούλιο*

- Η δημοσκόπηση εκπονήθηκε από το Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων και έχει ανατρεπτικά αποτελέσματα
- Το 36,4% των ερωτηθέντων δηλώνει πως δεν έχει αποφασίσει ποιό κόμμα θα ψηφίσουν
- Η Νέα Δημοκρατία αναδεικνύεται πλέον τρίτο κόμμα με ποσοστό μόλις στο 7,3%
- Στη Βουλή σύμφωνα με τη δημοσκόπηση μπαίνουν μόνο τρία κόμματα
Μία τέτοια δημοσκόπηση δεν έχει δει ουδέποτε το φως της δημοσιότητας και πραγματικά προκαλεί έκπληξη για το πολιτικό σκηνικό της χώρας!

Η δημοσκόπηση εκπονήθηκε από το Οικονομικό Τμήμα του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων και δείχνει πως το 36,4% των ερωτηθέντων δεν έχουν αποφασίσει ακόμα ποιό κόμμα θα ψηφίσουν. 

Ωστόσο, η ανατροπή έρχεται μετά! Σύμφωνα με τη δημοσκόπηση ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ προηγείται στην πρόθεση ψήφου (δηλαδή στο ερώτημα τι θα ψηφίζατε εάν είχαμε εθνικές εκλογές την επόμενη Κυριακή) με 14,5%, ποσοστό πραγματικά έκπληξη. Όπως έκπληξη αποτελεί και το ποσοστό της Νέας Δημοκρατίας που συγκεντρώνει ποσοστό 7,3% και είναι το τρίτο κόμμα στη Βουλή.
Το δεύτερο κόμμα στη Βουλή είναι η απάντηση "άλλο κόμμα" που συγκεντρώνει ποσοστό 10,5%, ενώ το ΚΚΕ μόλις και μπαίνει στη Βουλή με ποσοστό 3,5%. 
Οι εκπλήξεις όμως και οι ανατροπές από αυτή τη δημοσκόπηση δεν τελειώνουν εδώ. Σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα, τα κόμματα ΠΑΣΟΚ, Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες, Χρυσή Αυγή και ΔΗΜΑΡ συγκεντρώνουν ποσοστό κάτω του 3% και έτσι δεν μπαίνουν καν στη Βουλή. 

Ανατρεπτικά είναι και τα αποτελέσματα στην παράσταση νίκης (δηλαδή ποιό κόμμα πιστεύετε πως θα κέρδιζε εάν γίνονταν εκλογές). Μέχρι τώρα στην παράσταση νίκης προηγείτο η Νέα Δημοκρατία έναντι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, αλλά σε αυτή τη δημοσκόπηση τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει. 

Έτσι το κόμμα του Αλέξη Τσίπρα προηγείται στην παράσταση νίκης με ποσοστό 37,4% και ακολουθεί η Νέα Δημοκρατία με ποσοστό 34,7%.

Το παραπάνω ενυπόγραφο (!) μεγαλούργημα δημοσιεύτηκε στο newsit και χάρη στην αυτόματη κλεπτοραπτική έχει αναπαραχθεί ήδη δεκάδες φορές στο διαδίκτυο.

Έλεος, μπρε! Έλεος!


----------



## sarant (Dec 28, 2013)

Κλεπτοραπτική, δεν το είχα προσέξει, καλό. Κατά τα άλλα, συμφωνώ -αλλά θα δούμε κι άλλα, χειρότερα :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά άσχετα με την γελοιότητα των αποτελεσμάτων, η δημοσκόπηση αυτή υπάρχει; Κι αν υπάρχει εκπονήθηκε όντως από το πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων ή όλη η είδηση είναι μούφα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2013)

Εδώ βλέπω ότι αναδημοσιεύεται από ακόμη πιο έγκυρους τόπους (προφανώς όλοι το ίδιο δελτίο τύπου έχουν πάρει) και αναφέρεται ότι έγινε από Πανεπ. Ιωαννίνων για τον τοπικό τηλεοπτικό σταθμό ITV (άρα δεν ξέρουμε καν αν είναι πανελλαδικά).

Να και το σχετικό διάγραμμα (που λύνει κάποιες απορίες):


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2013)

Και για να εξηγήσω τι σημαίνει αυτή η δημοσκόπηση, με δύο τραβηγμένες υποθέσεις: (α) ότι όσοι δηλώνουν ΔΞ/ΔΑ ή λευκό δεν θα ψήφιζαν και ότι (β) στα «άλλα κόμματα» δεν υπάρχουν επιλογές με περισσότερο από 1% (που είναι το όριο εφόσον οι έγκυρες ψήφοι είναι στο 35% του συνόλου και μου φαίνεται δύσκολο έως απίθανο), τα αποτελέσματα αυτά θα έδιναν επτακομματική βουλή ως εξής:

Σύριζα 41,3% 153 έδρες
ΝΔ 20,8% 52
ΚΚΕ 10% 25
ΔΗΜΑΡ 8,3% 21
ΧΑ 6,8% 17
ΠΑΣΟΚ 6,6% 16
ΑΝΕΛ 6,3% 16


----------



## SBE (Dec 28, 2013)

Απορία άσχετου με τα υψηλά πολιτικά νοήματα της Ελλάδας:
Πέρα από την εγκυρότητα και τα λοιπά ερωτήματα για την είδηση, γιατί είναι απίθανο το αποτέλεσμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2013)

Και για να τελειώσω (πριν κάποιος το μεταφέρει από τα εύθυμα στα πολιτικά): αυτή είναι μια συνηθισμένη εικόνα ανεπεξέργαστων δημοσκοπήσεων, όπου επιπλέον δεν γνωρίζουμε καν το δείγμα και την εμβέλεια (τοπική ή πανελλαδική). Ένας δείκτης ακρίβειας είναι να συγκρίνει κανείς τα ποσοστά της παράστασης νίκης με τα αντίστοιχα ποσοστά των κομμάτων. Αν από τους ερωτηθέντες δηλώνουν ότι πιστεύουν σε νίκη Σύριζα το 37,4%, αυτό δεν αντιστοιχεί με το 41,3% που δίνει η δημοσκόπηση. Ακόμη πιο ανοιχτή είναι αυτή η ψαλίδα σε όσους πιστεύουν σε νίκη της ΝΔ (34,7%) ή δήλωσαν ότι ψηφίζουν ΝΔ (20,8%). Μπορείτε να παίξετε και με συνδυασμούς κομμάτων κλπ, αλλά εγώ νομίζω ότι μια είδηση βρίσκεται και σε εκείνο το 10,5% του «άλλο κόμμα» και δείχνει κτγμ τουλάχιστον ένα ακόμη κόμμα ικανό να περάσει το 3%.



SBE said:


> Απορία άσχετου με τα υψηλά πολιτικά νοήματα της Ελλάδας:
> Πέρα από την εγκυρότητα και τα λοιπά ερωτήματα για την είδηση, γιατί είναι απίθανο το αποτέλεσμα;


Μετά από το πιο πάνω, ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι η απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου είναι: «Ποιο αποτέλεσμα, ακριβώς;»


----------



## SBE (Dec 28, 2013)

Όταν κάναμε στατιστική στο πανεπιστήμιο εγώ κοιμόμουνα και έτσι όποτε βλέπω στατιστικές δεν τις πολυπροσέχω γιατί θα με πιάσει κατάθλιψη, οπότε ομολογώ ότι δεν κατάλαβα ούτε τις επεξηγήσεις του Δόχτορα. Ελπίζω βεβαίως το πανεπιστήμιο που έκανε τη δημοσκόπηση να κατάλαβε τι βρήκε και να έδωσε ενδιαφέρουσες ερμηνείες στα αποτελέσματα, αλλά το σπασμένο τηλέφωνο τα έκανε έτσι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2013)

Η σύγκριση της παράστασης νίκης με το τι δηλώνουν ότι θα ψηφίσουν είναι ένα καλό μέτρο όταν οι ερωτηθέντες έχουν μια καλή εικόνα της κατάστασης από προηγούμενες δημοσκοπήσεις. Βασικά εδώ αντικατοπτρίζει ικανότατα το τι λένε οι άλλες δημοσκοπήσεις. Είναι λογικό αν αυτή η δημοσκόπηση δείχνει μεγάλη απόκλιση από τις άλλες να δείχνουν μεγάλη απόκλιση αυτοί οι δυο δείκτες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Δημοσκόπηση από μη έγκυρη εταιρεία δημοσκοπήσεων και χωρίς ταυτότητα (αναλυτικά στοιχεία) έχει μικρότερη εγκυρότητα από τον Καζαμία που θα μπορούσα να σας γράψω από την casa mia. Κοινώς, δεν αξίζει ούτε το δωρεάν ψηφιακό μελάνι στο οποίο γράφτηκε.


----------



## Themis (Dec 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> έχει μικρότερη εγκυρότητα από τον Καζαμία που θα μπορούσα να σας γράψω από την casa mia


Ιδού λοιπόν πού φιλοτεχνείται ο Καζαμίας του 2014!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2013)

Αυτά να τα ξεχάσεις, εσύ, ο από πάνω! (Υποδειγματική χρήση κομμάτων....)


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2013)

Themis said:


> Ιδού λοιπόν πού φιλοτεχνείται ο Καζαμίας του 2014!


Το «θα μπορούσα» δεν υπονόμευσε κάθε τέτοια ελπίδα σου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2013)

Το χτεσινό δημοσκοπικό ανέκδοτο επαναλαμβάνεται και στη σημερινή δημοσκόπηση στο Βήμα, της σοβαρής Κάπα Ρισέρτς, όπου η ΔΗΜΑΡ με το «δημοσκοπικό» 2,8% «μένει εκτός βουλής». Φυσικά, το 2,8% επί του 70% είναι 4% με 10 έδρες στη βουλή, αλλά τι σημασία έχει αυτό όταν ο σκοπός μας είναι οι τίτλοι ή, χειρότερα, η άσκηση πολιτικών πιέσεων;

Για να γίνει κατανοητό τι εννοώ, οι 10 έδρες θα κατανέμονταν από 3 στα δύο πρώτα κόμματα και από 1 στα υπόλοιπα. Τα ποσοστά είναι (πηγή: Πρόταγκον) *Κάπα Research* για το «Βήμα της Κυριακής»: ΣΥΡΙΖΑ 22.5%, ΝΔ 21.7%, ΧΑ 7.5%, ΠΑΣΟΚ 5.6%, ΚΚΕ 5.3%, ΑΝΕΛ 4%.


----------

